# How do i paste image on Yahoo email?



## yodaddi (Jan 19, 2004)

i would like to paste an image on the body of a letter that i would like to write via Yahoo email . is it possible to do this? if so, how?


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't you just attach the image with the message your sending? very quick and easy.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

It's possible. I believe you pay them $19.95 per year for the upgrade.

sekirt


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

sekirt said:


> It's possible. I believe you pay them $19.95 per year for the upgrade.
> 
> sekirt


No,

You can install Photo Mail and put up to 100 pics in an e-mail message from your computer without attaching anything. (Works great.) You can also use Yahoo Photo Mail to attach Photo's from a Yahoo Image Search as well. Additionally, you can also just click on "Attach Files." The only restriction in using Photo Mail to attach your pictures, is that they must be JPeg files only. If you want to attach other files, use the "Attach Files" button when composing a message. Very easy.

Jack


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Jack1000 said:


> No,
> 
> You can install Photo Mail and put up to 100 pics in an e-mail message from your computer without attaching anything. (Works great.) You can also use Yahoo Photo Mail to attach Photo's from a Yahoo Image Search as well. Additionally, you can also just click on "Attach Files." The only restriction in using Photo Mail to attach your pictures, is that they must be JPeg files only. If you want to attach other files, use the "Attach Files" button when composing a message. Very easy.
> 
> Jack


Jack, you didn't check the Yahoo! site very well. Mail Plus $19.99/yr.

POP access
With POP access, you can download your Yahoo! Mail messages using your desktop email application, such as Outlook™, and then access them offline.

Once you are using Outlook/Outlook Express, there is no problem inserting images into the message area.

http://mailplus.mail.yahoo.com/

BTW, not everyone can use PhotoMail. It requires either Windows XP or 2000.

*yodaddi*

You can also download the freeware, YPOPS! And configure it to use Outlook/OE. All information can be found on their website.

http://yahoopops.sourceforge.net/

In addition, if you know that you can link to a picture seen on a website, you can copy (right click/copy) and paste that picture. It will not insert the picture itself. But what it actually copies is the URL link to the picture. When the email is opened online, the URL will fetch the picture and it will appear in the recepients email. Try sending yourself a test email first. Some sites block external linking - pictures from those sites will not work.

Hope that gives you a complete list of options.

sekirt


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have been using photomail (beta) for some time to insert photos in Yahoo mail, and I have the free Yahoo version, and not the Yahoo plus.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

js73 said:


> I have been using photomail (beta) for some time to insert photos in Yahoo mail, and I have the free Yahoo version, and not the Yahoo plus.


From reading the Yahoo! site, I don't see any difference between PhotoMail for free and Mail Plus. However, it will only work with XP or 2000, in either case.

sekirt


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

sekirt said:


> From reading the Yahoo! site, I don't see any difference between PhotoMail for free and Mail Plus. However, it will only work with XP or 2000, in either case.
> 
> sekirt


Yea,

I actually knew that Yahoo Mail + was an added $20/year. Come to think of it, yea if you want to do POP Mail Forwarding you need Yahoo Mail + But I think there is a work around. My understanding is that if you go to a Yahoo International Site (Like U.K) they still offer POP Mail Forwarding for free! (Not sure on that, so check it out and please let me know!)

For what Yahoo Mail offers, it is the best free web-mail I have seen. The new Yahoo Mail Upgrade (for most home users) will do everything that the epensive MS Office Outlook packages do. You get a calender, appointment scheduler, reminder, tons of mail options, free virus scanning/cleaning and a pretty good graphic interface. The Photo Mail option for Windows XP and 2000 users is great. You can send tons of pictures at once, without attaching a thing.

Jack


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I use the free version of Yahoo Mail, and I am able to fwd POP mail from my ISP account.
{redoak}


----------

